# What is the best dvd or book on learning to make bow strings?



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Guys, what is the best dvd or book to learn to build strings? Advanced not basic.


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

what do you mean by advanced??????


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

If ya are just starting , you need to master the basic's first ..


Member Deezlin make a great dvd


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I have done the basic. Thats why I asked about advanced!!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Deer Eliminator said:


> I have done the basic. Thats why I asked about advanced!!!!!


again , get a copy for Deezlin's DVD


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

anymore???????


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what advanced string making is. You either know how to make them or you don't. The little jon DVD is great if you're using one of his jigs.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

PDB Strings said:


> I'm not sure what advanced string making is.


 Advanced techniques! vs. like the bcy DVD with Larry Wise.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I love Larry Wise and enjoy picking his brain whenever I can but that DVD is very very basic...What do you expect from BCY..lol...

A good video with step by step instructions is the Professional Tuning DVD by Grivtech.com Its the blue DVD you will need. Gived you instructions on various buss cables, tag ends, and so on... Its 40.00 bucks so might as well spend the extra 5 and get disk 1 with proper form and shooting...


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Lil Johns or GRIV's tuning DVD.


----------



## ToddRay (Nov 28, 2003)

As you make more strings you come to a point where you are your own string maker.. Proud that you have your own way to make your " Custom Strings".. No one can make a string that is like yours and you are very proud of that.... Time behind the making, stretching, and serving brings you to a point that you could make a DVD as good as anyone elses... More and More strings for more and more people..... "pratice makes perfect" is a saying that really is true in making custom bow strings. These DVD's that people have suggested are the one's I started with..... Keep it up..


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Hey Guys, what is the best dvd or book to learn to build strings? Advanced not basic.



Here is an excellent photo thread
for making a 3 COLOR bowstring or cable.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1190752



Classic picture thread by Stringmaker,
where you shows you step by step,
how to make a bowstring.

Key step is using the bungee cords to hold down the tag ends.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60235&highlight=string


----------



## wchamp06 (Apr 25, 2008)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Hey Guys, what is the best dvd or book to learn to build strings? Advanced not basic.


Hi: I have built strings for 50 years. The best dvd I have seen is by George Ryles. Very Simple and easy to follow. I think George now works for Hoyt so you can probably talk to him by calling Hoyt USA. Gerald


----------



## bcarchery (Jan 29, 2011)

The school of hard knocks is the best teacher. Any of us could make a step by step based on our technique. What we wouldn't show is the little self taught tricks we do between steps to make a better product.


----------

